# RE: XP Sidebar



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 11, 2009)

*RE: XP Sidebar*

I remember hearing that the XP system was not meant to be used as a 'popularity contest'. I'm of the opinion that the sidebar cements that it is a popularity contest. To have be reminded on every page which board members have the most xp is kind of annoying.

I know it can be collapsed, but the fact that its there to remind those of us that don't have a lot of experience as to those that do is just wrong (in my opinion).


----------



## Morrus (Jan 11, 2009)

Of course!  I did something! Cue the Meta thread... 

You're a community supporter.  You can turn the whole sidebar off in your CP under "Edit Options".  You_ don't_  have be reminded on every page which board members have the most xp.

Don't take it so seriously - it's not an evaluation of your character and worth in life; it's just a bit of fun.  How much you buy into it is an individula choice - you can _completely_ opt-out if you like: you can not only remove that sidebar, you can also turn off your own XP.  It's fully optional.


----------



## el-remmen (Jan 12, 2009)

Morrus said:


> You're a community supporter.  You can turn the whole sidebar off in your CP under "Edit Options".




Unless that option doesn't work for you (which it doesn't for me), which I got the impression is the case for a bunch of people. . .?


----------



## Morrus (Jan 12, 2009)

el-remmen said:


> Unless that option doesn't work for you (which it doesn't for me), which I got the impression is the case for a bunch of people. . .?




Well, you're a mod!  You're_ supposed _to be able to see everything! 

I know, it sucks.  I wish I could ignore people and stuff, too.  But we don't get the "shut stuff out" option.  We gotta see it all.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jan 12, 2009)

As a non supporter I get to view the score board to a non-popularity popularity contest by default!  Yea for me!


*Clicks minimalize* Woot!  Now I don't get to see the score board for the non-popularity popularity contest!  But it makes me sad even though I am a level 2 sharp shooter.  Hopefully it doesn't drop, because then I will be even sadder.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 12, 2009)

Relique du Madde said:


> *Clicks minimalize* Woot!  Now I don't get to see the score board for the non-popularity popularity contest!




Cool, innit?


----------



## Brown Jenkin (Jan 12, 2009)

I had pretty much forgot about the popularity contest xp because it had been reduced to a minimal nature. But now I can have the popular people pointed out without having to try. Yea, Not. 

Now to turn off the sidebar.

Edit: Let me at least make a positive sugestion. If you really want to be able to show off peoples xp that is fine, but maybe have it be its own page with a link to it instead of being put smack dab on every page.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 12, 2009)

I would never have noticed it, if you had not posted about it here, I guess. 

Of course, I can only see the sidebar during the page load process or when I interrupt it, since I have disabled it (it's just taking up too much space), but even if not, it's so far down the page, it's hardly noticable.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 12, 2009)

Odd. . . I read this thread yesterday.  Then I minimized the XP chart.  Now today it's back, the minimize buttons are gone, and there's a box telling me:







> If you have a Community Supporter Account, you can delete this side column via your account settings.



Was this an intentional change?  I don't particularly want to turn the whole sidebar, I like the search cloud, for example.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jan 13, 2009)

hafrogman said:


> Odd. . . I read this thread yesterday.  Then I minimized the XP chart.  Now today it's back, the minimize buttons are gone, and there's a box telling me:Was this an intentional change?  I don't particularly want to turn the whole sidebar, I like the search cloud, for example.




I'm having the same issue on this.

I've set my Community Supporter Account settings to not see it (because I'd like as much space as possible to read forum posts) yet it's still there.

Is it because I only have a part-CS-account (just wanted the username change and a couple of other things, not the full package)?


----------



## Morrus (Jan 13, 2009)

Mathew_Freeman said:


> I'm having the same issue on this.
> 
> I've set my Community Supporter Account settings to not see it (because I'd like as much space as possible to read forum posts) yet it's still there.




_You can see the XP sidebar?_  Are you sure?



> Is it because I only have a part-CS-account (just wanted the username change and a couple of other things, not the full package)?




Yes, you need a Community Supporter Account.


----------



## Mark (Jan 13, 2009)

Morrus said:


> it's just a bit of fun






Doesn't seem like you are having much fun at all.


----------

